# Something wrong with the group software?



## Hyoho (Sep 23, 2017)

I though it was me but others now keep getting double posts. I click on an icon and get redirected by adware and malware to other places. I have malwarebytes installed. No problems with my PC and it only happens when I log on here.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 23, 2017)

I'm not seeing that, but I am seeing extreme slowness that seems to lead to double posts.  In other words, a person replies, presses 'Post Reply' and it doesn't update for quite some time, leading the person to press the button again, thinking it didn't update. 

So I think something is clearly wrong.


----------



## Martial D (Sep 23, 2017)

Workaround, click post, wait for page to stop loading. For some reason it doesn't take you to the post, but it still posts. I figure all the dupes are people reposting assuming it didn't go through.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 23, 2017)

If you're not sure whether your post has gone through, open the active posts page in a separate tab in your browser, then open your thread to the last page to see if your post is there.

We've had this issue come up a couple times before and it took whoever is in charge of technical support 2-3 days to get it straightened out.


----------

